# [SOLVED] IP address works but not domain name



## Cheechat

Hi all - I got a new domain last week from Namesecure and I've been trying to build the site using Frontpage and Wordpress. When I try to publish using the domain name I get an error message saying my extensions aren't working (I'm working on that problem) so I published a test index page using FTP and that worked. I can see what I posted by going to the IP address 64.71.52.9, but when I go to the domain name www.vermillionblog.com it doesn't show. How can this be? Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## jamiemac2005

*Re: IP address works but not domain name*

You could try whois-ing yourself...

Does any of the information here not add up?

http://www.whois.net/whois_new.cgi?d=vermillionblog&tld=com

is the DNS information correct?

Jamey


----------



## jamiemac2005

*Re: IP address works but not domain name*

p.s. have you tried ping-ing yourself

C:\Users\Jamey>ping vermillionblog.com

Pinging vermillionblog.com [209.62.21.215] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.62.21.215: bytes=32 time=154ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.62.21.215: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=49
Reply from 209.62.21.215: bytes=32 time=153ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.62.21.215: bytes=32 time=524ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.62.21.215:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 150ms, Maximum = 524ms, Average = 245ms


----------



## Cheechat

*Re: IP address works but not domain name*

Thanks, Jamey, for helping me. I pinged myself and I got almost exactly what you got - the only difference was that my TTL's were all 50's.

I don't know how to see if the DNS numbers are correct. I went to My Account Manager but it doesn't tell me what the DNS numbers are. It says that the DNS should be DNS1.NAMESECURE.COM and DNS2.NAMESECURE.COM. No numbers. 

I have googled this problem and I see that it takes time for a new site to be accessible by www.domain name. I don't think it should take THIS long, but I sent Namesecure a support request and w'll see what they say. I've been with them for years but, if I remember correctly, they were bought out by some other company and the support quality and time response plummeted. I've often considered leaving them but I'm just a little family website that doesn't demand much expertise. Now I'd like to wordpress blog and that might get busier. : )


----------



## jamiemac2005

*Re: IP address works but not domain name*

I hope you get it all sorted out, i've never used namesecure, i find it hard to find a trustable host/domain register company. Oh support from web companies has always been terrible, my ISP is shocking, Microsoft's support is a little lacking, there's endless amounts of companies who don't follow up their products with good service... 

Again, i hope it all gets sorted out,
Jamey


----------



## Redcore

*Re: IP address works but not domain name*

Who do you go through your web hosting with? You have to point your DNS addresses to their servers. Different hosts have different ways of doing it.


----------



## Cheechat

*Re: IP address works but not domain name*

I'm currently with Namesecure. I've been with them for ten years but in the last couple of years the support has really slowed down. I send in a support request, a couple days later I get an acknowledgement and then a couple days later I get an email requesting more info. I answer and then a couple days later I get an answer. In the old days they'd answer within 24 hours. I am ready to switch to another webhost but there are so many webhosts out there that I don't have time to research them. 

I don't know about pointing DNS addresses. For my websites prior to this new one, I just clicked 'publish' in Frontpage or WYSIWYG and it asked for my username and password and it sent everything to the website just fine. Now I've had this new domain name for over two weeks and still can't get anything to publish. Real frustration.

Is there a tutorial for DNS pointing you can point me to? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Redcore

*Re: IP address works but not domain name*

I host with HostGator, who in my experience have been great. There are other hosts that people in this forum use that also appear to be good.

DNS setup really depends on your host. For instance, I can host unlimited sites, so I just point the domain's DNS settings (the domain host, like GoDaddy, have a control panel to do this) to the DSN addresses given to me by my host. HostGator has tutorials on how to do this (for various domain providers) for the setup they have:

http://www.hostgator.com/dns.shtml

Then in my control panel (cPanel) I just add the domain in my "hosted domains" section and it catches the domain.

If the URL is not "hosted" but is your MAIN URL, you have to point the domain to the DNS addresses the same way as above but rather than adding the domain to our hosted domains, you have to email it to the host and they update their server. This is largely due to your account information being tied up with your main URL.

I know this sounds a bit complicated, but it's not too bad. If you already plan on switching hosts, you'd enter your current domain (if you have one) in the order page. I'm not sure if you'd have to redirect the DNS addresses in your domain CP - depends on the domain provider I suppose.


----------

